# Black Library Live 2012 Discussion Thread



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I know it's not happening until March next year, but seeing as all the tickets are sold out, I was just wondering, who else is going?

It's my first year attending this event and I was wondering what to expect, so if anybody could give me a good idea of what to expect, then thanks for that as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I really have to make an effort to get to this when I next get the chance, sadly it won't be 2012 since I have no ticket. Maybe 2013 if I can justify spending a boatload of money on a train ticket, or I find alternate transportation.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What happens at it? 

I was contemplating going due to how much I've gotten into BL books as of late but if the tickets are sold out I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, transport is going to be an issue for me and I will most likely have to skip a day off college in order to get up there on a Friday if I end up going by train.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*Give me money and i sertainly would go! =)*

If i live in UK I WOULD SERTAINLY GO! But as it happens iam not in UK - BUT IN SUNNY Kiev so full payment for visiting BL live would be like 1500 pounds for me - its my half-year workpayment! So no definitely dont go but would be very grateful for the quick thread here after the event! With the plots, ideas and new titles from authors! And really hope that they speed the Horus Heresy - its really began to slide down very bad!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd definitely go! Sadly I wasn't so into BL books back in uni in Bristol and missed so many opportunities to go. Train ride, crash at a friends place, go to BL, go out get drunk, go back - what a weekend


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> If i live in UK I WOULD SERTAINLY GO! But as it happens iam not in UK - BUT IN SUNNY Kiev so full payment for visiting BL live would be like 1500 pounds for me - its my half-year workpayment! So no definitely dont go but would be very grateful for the quick thread here after the event! With the plots, ideas and new titles from authors! And really hope that they speed the Horus Heresy - its really began to slide down very bad!


Why do you feel the Heresy has begun to slide down? Do you mean slow down in terms of releases. If that is the case next year will have at least 5 books and more audio dramas. In terms of quality it has been continually increasing. The releases depend upon the authors other commitments. They don't only write Heresy, or Black Library material for that matter. Generally there is always a fallow year (this one) after/before a busy one. 

As for BL Live, I went this year and I can honestly say it was worth every penny! Not only do you get to have nice long discussions with the authors about the lore, and upcoming projects, but the day is packed with seminars and discussion forums on the Heresy, writing, and each authors books. On top of that you get a whole load of pre-release novels. Its like a Games Day only for Black Library! Totally awesome!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

It'll be the first one I miss.

There's the small issue of Katie's due date being the day before Black Library Live.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It'll be the first one I miss.
> 
> There's the small issue of Katie's due date being the day before Black Library Live.


That's a shame to hear, but ... you know how long it takes for a baby to bake and you knew when BLL 2012 was to take place. You planned this, Erebus?

But in seriousness, all the best to both of you on the baby front.

@BoK - I went last year, but I didn't get involved with the big boltholer weekend as I was only up for the day. 

Briefly:

There was a section set up in the gaming hall for book sales and book signing/ author chat. The authors were on 3-4 man rotation appearing twice during various 1-2 hour-ish slots for signing and chatting and many were hanging around for chats inc John French.

Alongside these various signing things were the workshops/talks. The authors not signing stuff were generally involved in these and they ran pretty much throughout the day. Here is an example:

Time  

11:00 - 12:30

 Signing  

Dan Abnett, Jim Swallow, Sandy Mitchell 

Workshop/Talk 1 (Space Marines Battle Series) - Big Room

Nick Kyme, Andy Hoare, ADB, et al

Workshop/Talk 2 (Writing for BL) - Little Room

Christian Dunn, et al

and so on throughout the day.

The talks included Q&A and were very interesting.

I really enjoyed it and thought it was well worth the ticket price.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Seems BL have got some spare tickets, if you want to go, grab yours ASAP: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/bl-live-2012-ticket.html.

34 left as of posting time.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Seems BL have got some spare tickets, if you want to go, grab yours ASAP: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/bl-live-2012-ticket.html.
> 
> 34 left as of posting time.


Heh Heh, Yoink, snagged me one as soon as read this post :victory:

Thanks BoK for the heads up on availability.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No problem. .


----------

